# Using Hamachi to Join Windows Server 2008 R2 domain



## support.clpafs (Apr 7, 2008)

I have a site in Long Beach, CA which currently uses Windows Server 2008 R2 Enterprise with Active Directory to manage their users/shares, etc. the thing is I want to make it accessible to another location down the street, how would I go about connecting the client computers at the second location via LogMeIn Hamachi. I've done it before but forgot the steps.


----------



## ChRoNo16 (May 30, 2005)

I would recommend doing it via VPN- 3rd party is not a good idea if you want to have less headaches later.


----------

